# 4TH of july



## inspectorD (Jul 3, 2008)

Heres hopin everyone out there has a really fun 4th of July.
I am going to build a couple of bird houses, and give them to some veterans I know.
Just to say...thanks.
Have fun at the fireworks..keepin it wide-eyed.


----------



## Charlie (Jul 3, 2008)

What kind of bird houses are you planning on building?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 3, 2008)

Scrap material mostly. I have some pine, cedar, mahogany and Ipe or iron wood.
Kind of like the last two on this page http://www.birdhouses101.com/birdhouse-design-variations.asp
Just to have some stuff to do with my kids...if it rains. 
And to give to someone who does not expect it.

Nothing compared to our resident guru Cranbrook. Look his up in the galleries, you will be amazed.


----------

